# Netflix addict...



## DatTeenSass (May 25, 2016)

I have found Lea enjoys watching netflix with me. She will sing during opening credits, click (Laugh) when theres something funny thats said and she hears me laughing, trying to mimic my sounds. 

Last week she would stay quiet unless i played music... she now sits on the edge ofthe door to her cage and watched videos and tv with me. 

there was another change and im gonna yuck it up to her growing up and just not wanting to... but she use to enjoy climbing out of her cage and screech... happy budgie screeching. Now... she just wants to sit on her wood perch and "sing" or sit on the edge of her cage door and watch netflix with me. 

but i digress, does anyone here have a tv show they enjoy that their birb baby likes too? What gets them to sing the most?

Lea :albino:


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Stormy loooves anything with a laughing track in it. I've found his favorite to be americas funniest home videos  he loves laughter!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It sounds like your Lea has a sense of humour.
Lea is now more comfortable and is happy and relaxed, no need for the screeching. My budgie all love noise, singing. 
Budget especially will sing along with me, He says cheep, cheep , when I sing Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep. Sometimes he adds bby baby cheep cheep.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's adorable, Lee! It seems that Lea really loves spending time with you 

Mallorn likes action movies  Anything with fighting in it, haha. She loves Thor and Lord of the Rings


----------



## Greyjoy (Apr 28, 2016)

Greyjoy goes nuts for laser sounds. The first time he saw Star Wars he immediately began trying to mimic the blasters, he especially loved the sounds Artoo makes, the little bleeps and boops. It cracks me up because my boyfriend used to have a budgie that made Artoo noises since he would leave Star Wars on for him when he went to school. I think that must have been adorable.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I notice that Pepper and Peatri seem to love Samurai Jack, and the whole flock really likes The Amazing World of Gumball,  Mommy likes Law and Order: SVU, and they love the intro because it's soooo loud! Teen Titans Go is another one they like, and Garfield. And this isn't actually on Netflix, but they LOVE Dragonball Z! The fight scenes really get them going, and it almost seems like they're trying to cheer on one or the other, :laughing: They absolutely love that show, and it's one that Mommy and Daddy like to watch with them, *


----------

